
US considering up to 35% tariff on imported solar panels - sds111
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/itc-suggests-trump-impose-up-to-a-35-tariff-on-imported-solar-modules/
======
vfulco
Good-- enough of this free market belief while other countries gut punch us
industrially. Quid pro quo.

~~~
legacynl
I don't understand. Isn't jerking off about the 'free market' America's thing?

